# ATI TV Wonder 600 USB



## coolmug (Nov 22, 2007)

I purchased an ATI TV Wonder 600 USB,plugged into my machine,had to download the drivers from the VisionTek website,installed the software that came with it and each time I click on the power button on the remote I get the following error message "CatalystMC not install" I am running a Gateway GT 5464 which has a Pentium Dual Core processor and Windows Vista on it.I even verified that the drivers were correct and up to date.How can I fix this or should I just return the @#$^ thing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

What kind of video card is installed in this machine?


----------



## coolmug (Nov 22, 2007)

There is an Intel graphics media accelerator 950 on it.It's a Gateway GT5464 machine


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Are your graphics drivers updated?

Were there any errors during the install of the TV Wonder software? Did it install the Dot net software.


----------



## coolmug (Nov 22, 2007)

I just bought the computer about a month ago so I don't see how the graphics drivers could be outdated.No errors on the install of the software.


----------

